# Drag Jag



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This uses the AJ's (?)front extension & a modified T-jet chassis plus lots of plastruct ,Bondo & time.Actually did this in the '90's.


Neal:dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Dats one sweet Kitty.. now did you make it a dragster to get the decal on? lol..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jag a lag a cool ah mal a jistic alah doh shush....*

Neal,

Jagulistic man! You pulled that right out of the volvo deck of old car builds. Very neat one of a kind car.

Bob...Drag on...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bun-Length...*

Nice project Neil :thumbsup::thumbsup:... Dragged it out just long enough ... Kinda reminiscent of a Cheetah... only on steroids!!! nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that is one sweet ride there Neal, I know where it would be if it was sent in to the xmas trade.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Austin Powers has his shaguar, and Neal has the draguar!!! Nice fab work Neal!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I don't think it's long enough. :devil:

Great stretch job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!!!! COOL DRAGUAR.

Don Garlitts move over we got a cat coming through :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice jagster!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice stretch Neal!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Beauty! It's blue and looks like enough leg for me.


----------

